# Center Channel Advice



## aggiephil30 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello all...i am looking into building a center channel HT speaker. I currently have a Mirage OS3 7.1 setup but the center channel is seems to be the weak link. My first constraint is the opening size of the TV stand. So I have two questions.
First, can i make minor adjustments in the size of a speaker cabinet and still get the results intended as long I still keep the interior volume the same as the recipie? More specifically I need to increase the depth of the box but decrease the height and width. 
Second, I am looking at the Zaph ZA 5.3 kit from Madisound but am a little skeptical of a the quality of the sound of 3 speakers that only cost $125. Of course I don't want to pay $250 for each driver but it seems there is no kit in the middle range. Any thoughts, advice or comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Any DIY speaker would crush your current setup. The speakers you have are best for surround duty only. 

If you want a DIY option for a center. I suggest a Loki Coaxial kit. The coaxial gives your center a waveguide to prevent interference with your L-R channel. It's ideal for a center. 

Still the L-R channels are the most important in the setup so much so I suggest you take all your budget for the L-R channels and ditch the center. Now if you're on a tight budget and want a commercial speaker solution. I suggest the Behringer 2030p pair. They would be a substantial upgrade. They are best in class budget speakers with much higher quality than many others. 

Still most Center issues are due to improper setup. Due to the complexity of proper center setup I suggest most people forgo the center channel. Simply disable it in your receiver setup and your problems will probably go away. Also make sure any toe in is aimed at the back of the couch for your left right channel.


----------

